# help! tell me the sex of my pigeon...?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

ok let me start from the begin i got 2 pair of pigeon 2 male/female white and 2 male/female red, one of the the white is a homer(male) and the other is a short face pigeon(?). ok the problem is that the owner told me that the short face is a female...yea that what he said, but i brought them home like 2days ago. my red one are ok one is acting like a male( dancing and showing off), the homer is a male for sure, but the so call female short face is acting like a male showing off and dancing in circle, but only if one of the other come near him/her area.

so my question is do female pigeon act like that too? if they dont know each other?

p.s. these pigeon was randomly picked, so they was not breeding pair.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

hello,

it sounds like you have 2 males. females will do this sometimes but it is usaully male behaviour. sorrry, try taking him back to the breeder.you should always start off with true pairs. much easier that way!!!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

yopigeonguy said:


> hello,
> 
> it sounds like you have 2 males. females will do this sometimes but it is usaully male behaviour. sorrry, try taking him back to the breeder.you should always start off with true pairs. much easier that way!!!


WELL THAT WHAT I BEEN THINKING ...OMG 

THANK YOU


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with yopigeonguy, they mate for life. I hope you didn't break up any pair when you just picked them randomly. That would be ashame. min


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Beware of feather merchants


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Mindy said:


> I agree with yopigeonguy, they mate for life. I hope you didn't break up any pair when you just picked them randomly. That would be ashame. min



no ..lol there was so call all male in one and all female in another


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sky,
LOL! 'feather merchants'  Peace


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Blongboy, I have had a couple of pigeons who seems exactly like males in their behaviour but are actually females and lay eggs. 

Isolate you short face and try introducing one of your two males at a time. If both males are interested in cooing and following the short face without a fight, there is a chance that your short face is a female. Your chances increases if when you introduce both males to the short face again together, both of them are interested in the short face and trying to grab attention.

Afterall, the sure shot way to identify the hen pigeon is when it lays the egg :-D


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

sreeshs said:


> Blongboy, I have had a couple of pigeons who seems exactly like males in their behaviour but are actually females and lay eggs.
> 
> Isolate you short face and try introducing one of your two males at a time. If both males are interested in cooing and following the short face without a fight, there is a chance that your short face is a female. Your chances increases if when you introduce both males to the short face again together, both of them are interested in the short face and trying to grab attention.
> 
> Afterall, the sure shot way to identify the hen pigeon is when it lays the egg :-D


lol yea but there one problem the other male are attacking her like she/he is a male ...well the short face is fighting back too ... so i don't know what to do? 
i try feeling the bone near the butt(u know close mean male,far mean female),but i can only feel one of the bone...kinda weird


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blongboy said:


> lol yea but there one problem the other male are attacking her like she/he is a male ...well the short face is fighting back too ... so i don't know what to do?
> i try feeling the bone near the butt(u know close mean male,far mean female),but i can only feel one of the bone...kinda weird


well, you will not know for certain what you have untill they settle in and everyone chooses their little piece of real estate, when they are there for a few months they will or may pair up, also their age, if they are young they may not be pairing up yet, they will in time. so just relax and enjoy watching them and they will eventually tell who is who and who wants to mate up with whom.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

blongboy, there are people on here that have had birds for many many years and they can't tell a male and female apart until you let them settle in like spirit wings said. I really doubt a new person can feel a pigeons bottom and can tell you that it is a male or female. They have to establish a hen pecking order and once its established things will calm down. I hate the fighting also. Do keep an eye to make sure know one does get really hurt. My female dances around and coo's but since she lays eggs I know she is a female. The male will sit on the nest doing the day, the female will sit on the eggs at night, so you will be able to tell once they lay eggs and believe me, thats all they want to do is have babies so provide them a nest and they will lay eggs. Where are you at, just curious? min


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Mindy said:


> blongboy, there are people on here that have had birds for many many years and they can't tell a male and female apart until you let them settle in like spirit wings said. I really doubt a new person can feel a pigeons bottom and can tell you that it is a male or female. They have to establish a hen pecking order and once its established things will calm down. I hate the fighting also. Do keep an eye to make sure know one does get really hurt. My female dances around and coo's but since she lays eggs I know she is a female. The male will sit on the nest doing the day, the female will sit on the eggs at night, so you will be able to tell once they lay eggs and believe me, thats all they want to do is have babies so provide them a nest and they will lay eggs. Where are you at, just curious? min


lol i like tis ... 

ok i dont get where are you at part? about pigeon or me LOL


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Where do you live, is what I'm asking? Just curious if its in the US and what state.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Mindy said:


> Where do you live, is what I'm asking? Just curious if its in the US and what state.


o lol NC....charlotte


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i found out my white short face is a male! he is so pretty and my red tumbler is so cool too i'll show their picture when i have time too ...


----------

